# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Reumatische aandoeningen: hou je artrose onder controle met deze voeding

## FRANCOIS580

Vooral als gevolg van de sterk toenemende vergrijzing neemt het aantal landgenoten met reumatische aandoeningen als reuma, artrose en artritis zorgwekkende proporties aan. Artrose is veruit een van de meest voorkomende reumatische aandoeningen in ons land en treft zowel relatief jong als oud. Leeftijd speelt hierbij wél een belangrijke rol. Hoe ouder, hoe groter je risico op het ontstaan en de verdere ontwikkeling van artrose. Artrose is niet alleen bijzonder pijnlijk maar veroorzaakt ook een verminderde leefkwaliteit. Met de juiste behandeling en een aangepaste voeding kan je artrose nochtans onder controle houden en de pijnlijke gevolgen ervan verzachten.

Artrose wordt door velen aanzien als een slijtageziekte, maar niets is minder waar. Artrose heeft weinig of niets met slijtage te maken, maar wel alles met een verandering in je gewrichten. De oorzaken van deze veranderingen zijn nog niet zo duidelijk. Het ontstaan van artrose hangt van meerdere factoren af. De belangrijkste zijn ongetwijfeld erfelijk, overbelasting van de gewrichten.

*Twee soorten gewrichtsaandoeningen* 
Naast het veel voorkomende artrose bestaan er tal van andere reumatische aandoeningen. Gewrichtsaandoeningen zijn tot twee groepen terug te brengen. Er is in de eerste plaats het degeneratieve gewrichtslijden en daar behoort artrose bij. Het ontstaat in de eerste plaats door een mechanische (over) belasting van de gewrichten. Als gevolg daarvan kunnen de bindweefselcellen waaruit ons kraakbeen is samengesteld de kleine letsels herstellen. In sommige gevallen is artrose echter het gevolg van een stofwisselingsziekte waardoor de herstelcapaciteit van je bindweefsel afneemt. Artrosekan verder ingedeeld worden in:

• *Primaire artrose:* is het gevolg van een mechanische overbelasting van het getroffen gewricht. Primaire artrose doet zich in de eerste plaats voor in die gewrichten die de zwaarste belasting hebben ondergaan. Dat is vooral het geval met je grote teen, je duim, nekwervels en de wervels ter hoogte van je lage rug. Primaire artrose kan ook het gevolg zijn van een slechte houding waardoor de druk op het gewricht niet gelijkmatig is verdeeld. Dat veroorzaakt extra wrijving en op die plaats zal het kraakbeen verdwijnen, met artrose als gevolg.
• *Secuntaire artrose:* ontstaat zelfs bij normale belasting van het gewricht. Deze vorm van artrose kan ook het gevolg zijn van stofwisselingsziekten en wordt ook erfelijk bepaald. Een voorafgaand en niet goed behandeld trauma of een ontsteking kan eveneens aan de basis liggen van secundaire artrose.

*Slijtage gewrichten begint vroeg*
Je gewricht is niet meer dan een scharnier tussen twee of meerdere botten. Dit scharnier wordt in zijn juiste vorm gehouden door een heleboel spieren en bindweefsels. De uiteinden van je botten die het scharnier vormen zijn bekleed met een laagje kraakbeen dat de uiteinden van je botten beschermt tegen wrijving, belasting en schokken. Goed kraakbeen.../...

Lees verder...

----------

